
Show HN: Freshlytics – Self-hosted analytics that respects user privacy - rkwz
https://github.com/sheshbabu/freshlytics
======
rkwz
Hello everyone,

Freshlytics is a self-hosted open-source privacy-friendly analytics software.

You can use it to learn more about your users in terms of visited urls,
referrers and browsers used without invading the users privacy.

It doesn't use cookies and doesn't collect PII. It doesn't even store event
level data - only aggregate data for the whole day organised by different
dimensions. That is, after an event is ingested by the system it's grouped
with all other events sent by other visitors - so you can't view the events
just for a visitor or a visitor's browser etc. While this limits what metrics
can be collected, I felt that there might be a good portion of websites on the
internet who don't need these invasive metrics.

It's built using Typescript (React/Express) and uses PipelineDB for storage.
All the reports are pre-defined (not adhoc) so I felt this is a good use case
for PipelineDB's continuous views.

\---

Screenshots:
[https://github.com/sheshbabu/freshlytics/blob/master/docs/sc...](https://github.com/sheshbabu/freshlytics/blob/master/docs/screenshots.md)

Docs:
[https://freshlytics.gitbook.io/docs/](https://freshlytics.gitbook.io/docs/)

\---

Features:

Privacy

* Cookies are not used

* Personally identifiable information (PII) is not collected

Dashboard

* Switch between multiple projects

* Slice the data within a date range

* See the pageview in different dimensions like page urls, referrers, browsers etc

Tracking

* Currently focuses on website pageview tracking

* Tracks visited page urls, referrers, browsers and browser versions

Projects

* Supports multiple projects

* Different projects can have different reporting timezones

Users

* Users can either be Admin or normal users

* Admins can create/edit/delete projects and other users

\---

Please give it a try and let me know what you would like to see improved :)

~~~
jammygit
Reminds me a lot of simpleanalytics, but foss and self hosted. Very cool

~~~
rkwz
Thanks for the kind words! It was definitely inspired by SimpleAnalytics and
Fathom :)

------
quickthrower2
Is docker necessary or can I run it on a bare vm?

~~~
rkwz
Yes, it’s possible since it’s just a Nodejs and PipelineDB (Postgres)
application :)

